# ich bin zu dumm zum mounten von fat32

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Folgendes Problem ich will auf einer FAT32-Partiton die virtellen Laufwerke von VMware laufen lassen (weil ich dann von Windows und Linux aus rankomme, üer netz geht zwar auch, ist aber langsamer).

folgendes steht momentan in der fstab:

/dev/sdb6   /mnt/vmware   vfat   user,noauto,noexec

Ich bekomme aber nur als root schreibzugriff. liegt das daran, das ich die Partition auch als root gemounted habe? Warum wird das nicht beim Start von Gentoo automatisch gemacht?

Ciao

----------

## Deever

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> Warum wird das nicht beim Start von Gentoo automatisch gemacht?

 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb6 /mnt/vmware vfat user,noauto,noexec

 

...

dev

----------

## de4d

bin nich ganz sicher

aber enweder du kannst grundsaetzlich nur als root auf vfat schreiben oder das haengt (vielleicht nur) von den flags des mountpoints ab.

hat aber bestimmt nix damit zu tun, ob das automatisch gemacht wird oder nich.

----------

## Sandro

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb6 /mnt/vmware vfat user,noauto,noexec

 

Du hast die Option "noauto" aktiviert, was dazu veranlasst dass der Eintrag nicht automatisch gemountet wird... Wenn die Option "noexec" (von der ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Schnelle keine ahung habe) nicht weiter dazwischenfunken sollte, wird die Partition vermutlich beim nächsten Start gemountet.

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## lutzlustig

hi!

ich habs gefunden, ein "umask=000" erlaubt es root,  auch anderen Usern schreibzugriffe einzuräumen.

werd ich nachher gleich mal testen. Funktioniert!

ciao

----------

## Tharkun

noexec -> man mount genau wie zu dem eigentlichen problem ebenfalls. Wobei umask 000 nicht so gut ist, schau lieber mal nach uid und gid ...

----------

## bernd

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Folgendes Problem ich will auf einer FAT32-Partiton die virtellen Laufwerke von VMware laufen lassen (weil ich dann von Windows und Linux aus rankomme, üer netz geht zwar auch, ist aber langsamer).
> 
> folgendes steht momentan in der fstab:
> ...

 

Versuch es mal so:

/dev/sdb6  /mnt/vmware    vfat		defaults,noexec,umask=027,gid=100,uid=1000,users 0 0

gid ist deine group-id z.B. 100 ist bei mir die Gruppe users

uid ist deine user-id   bei mir halt 1000

und users bedeutet das jeder in der Gruppe users diese Partition mounten darf.

Dieser Befehl bewirkt das die vfat-partition beim booten gemountet wird. Desweitern wird sie nicht als root sondern  mit deinen Rechten gemountet.

Gruss

BerndLast edited by bernd on Thu Sep 19, 2002 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## giant

noauto bewirkt, daß die partition nicht automatisch gemounted wird.

noexec, dasss von der Partition keine Programme ausgeführt werden können. Also Programme die sich auf der Partition befinden.

Wobei ein google auf fstab oder mount da wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich mehr ausspucken wird  :Wink: 

----------

## bernd

 *giant wrote:*   

> noauto bewirkt, daß die partition nicht automatisch gemounted wird.
> 
> noexec, dasss von der Partition keine Programme ausgeführt werden können. Also Programme die sich auf der Partition befinden.
> 
> Wobei ein google auf fstab oder mount da wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich mehr ausspucken wird 

 

und es ich auch ein guter Weg um die Meldungen zu unterdrücken die ausgeworfen werden wenn versucht wird auf eine vfat-Partition zu schreiben. Mit Meldungen meine ich den Hinweis "kann rechte nicht ändern" (oder so ähnlich), da es bei vfat keine Rechtesystem gibt. 

Gruss

Bernd

----------

